# What's your saddle to handlebar drop?



## musicociclista (Jan 15, 2006)

Hello, just to have an idea of common seat to handlebar drop positions.

I have a small TCR with 9cm drop and a medium TCR with 5cm drop. 9cm feels too aggresive to me so I'm thinking of staying with the medium frame. Suggestions?? Is 9cm normal??? How are you guys and gals riding???

Thanks


----------



## lancezneighbor (May 4, 2002)

Zero on most of my bikes. Not too much on the raciest of them.


----------



## Guest (Sep 5, 2008)

15-16 cm of drop, but it took me a year to get used to it, very gradually moving it down. Would probably move it lower, but ran out of fork to use.
Edit: FWIW it's not a giant, I just saw the post in recent threads.


----------

